# newyork plumbers



## clarkplumber562 (May 9, 2010)

anyone from the bronx that knows a plumbing supply ran by old guys who specialize in old repair parts


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

On occasion I purchase from Alfano Plumbing Parts. They're in Queens, NY.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Alfano and New York Replacement Parts are the only ones I know of...
But I'm not a local...

http://www.alfanoplumbingparts.com/

http://www.nyrpcorp.com/Default.asp

If I don't find the part there I know I'm in for a hard time....:thumbup:


----------



## clarkplumber562 (May 9, 2010)

thanks for the responses, the reason i asked is because here in st louis i have a supplier whos shopped with them for over 20 years and once he passes we have nobody else, so i need them directly


----------



## accobra88 (Nov 8, 2010)

I worked NYC for many years and aprox 20 min north. What parts are you refering to .. that you might need. There are other suppliers depneding ?

Ron


----------



## 130 PLUMBER (Oct 22, 2009)

These guys are not from New York but more than likely they should have what you need!!!! 


http://thefaucetshop.com/


----------



## Hillside (Jan 22, 2010)

these guys are great also, they have amazing inventory and n.o.s, they somehow almost always save my butt:thumbup:
*Reback's Plumbing N' Things*


*(310) 324-4877 *
14617 S Western Ave, Gardena, CA 90249


----------

